# AMD gpu and FreeBSD-12.1 RELEASE



## symmetria (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello to all

I would like to ask -if anyone knows or has a relevant experience- which is the status of AMD gpu (especially Ryzen 7 3700U) in FreeBSD-12.1 RELEASE. To which version of the Linux kernel does drm-kmod correspond?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## fzfq3m (Apr 4, 2020)

I have not idea about the whole line-up of AMD gpus but I can tell you that drm-4.16, which is the version available for 12.1-RELEASE, doesn't work with the Radeon Vega 10(Picasso) present on that apu/cpu. I have a Lenovo E495 and the only way to get it working is by using drm-v5.0 (drm-devel-kmod) which is only "officially" available in 13-CURRENT.

Now, drm-devel-kmod is available in ports but is not supported on 12.1 and disabled (marked as IGNORE) so neither make or portmaster will let you install it (maybe someone with more knowledge that me can help with this). But...

There is an option Thread 73901 just be aware that this is not supported either and in fact the patch was shutdown (Pull Request 210), also I got some sluggish performance when dragging gnome windows around... (funny enough the situation improved a lot and sometimes even disappeared when I keep glxgears opened).

I have no idea the version correlation between drm-kmod and the linux kernel version maybe the name of the port gives away some info on that?


----------

